# Grafikdesign für Websites



## Jason Hornsby (9. Februar 2011)

Hi
Ich bin mir sicher dieser post ist hier fehl am Platz aber es ist auch mein ersten allso entschuldigung  .
Hier mein problem. Wenn ich versuche Websiten zu gestalten zeichne ich immer erst das layout und dann Code ich's. Das Layout sieht dann gut aus aber es müssen dann die richtigen Farben und so rein. Ich wollte euch mal fragen ob ihr tutorials und seiten kennt wo das erklärt wird wie man grafiken für eine Webseite gestealten.
Es wäre auch gut wenn ich Seiten hätte die die abstimmung von Farben erklären. 
Danke schon im vorraus


----------



## Flex (9. Februar 2011)

Verschoben in die Creative Lounge


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (11. Februar 2011)

Hi Jason, 

was das Thema Farbharmonien und -abstimmungen betrifft, hab ich zwei Links für dich:

Kuler von Adobe
Colourlovers

Deine erste Frage versteh ich nicht ganz: "Wie man Grafiken für eine Webseite gestaltet"

Hinsichtlich Speicherplatz?
Hinsichtlich Größe?
Hinsichtlich Programm?
Hinsichtlich Format?
Präzisiere das am besten ein wenig und wir können dir an dieser Stelle sicher weiterhelfen.

Viele Grüße,
Markus


----------

